# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  [Sith Inquisitor] - Tomb of Naga Sadow Exploration / Bonus Boss

## #ClumsyWizard

The above attached video shows how to get into the under croft below where you obtain Khem Val, and a bonus treat for a boss in the same zone. I recommend doing this before obtaining the map and locking yourself out of the phase if you happen to die.

I am pulled between posting this as a guide or as a post in Exploration so I will post it here. Feel free to watch with the sound muted, and your own music if you don't like hearing a well done impersonation of Adam Savage's nerdy voice.

Anyways enjoy my small treat here, and I will be heading to sleep, and then probably come back to this and realise I posted it in the wrong section!

----------


## Maxunit

Wow, nice find. Sadly I already passed that area and can't do this exploit anymore, but you get +rep anyway.

It is always funny to see, which places BioWare created and put enemies in, which you can't get to the normal way.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

> Wow, nice find. Sadly I already passed that area and can't do this exploit anymore, but you get +rep anyway.
> 
> It is always funny to see, which places BioWare created and put enemies in, which you can't get to the normal way.


Considering that BioWare has placed Datacrons in the most bizarre, and strange places that do require people to wall jump behind blockades and stuff to get to them I see this more of doing what BioWare intended people to do rather than exploiting to get to the place.

----------

